# Gigabit Router ?



## TobGod (28. Dezember 2004)

Hi, wollte mal wissen ob es überhaupt gigbit router gibt. Weil ich weder bei ebay noch über google was gefunden habe. Und wie teuer sind die ungefähr ? Danke schonmal.


----------



## Sinac (28. Dezember 2004)

Natürlich gibt es Gigabit Router, es gibt auch 10GBit Router aber das ist dann über Glasfaser  Kommt natürlich an was du jetzt genau meinst, also einen "richtigen" Router, z.B. von Cisco bekommst du bestimmt mit den entsprechenden Karten, ist aber auch nicht günstig.
Wenn du uner Router jetzte allerdings son kleinen DSL Teil mit eingebautem Switch verstehst dürfte es schwieriger werden, denn wozu brauchst du da ein GBit?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## TobGod (28. Dezember 2004)

Jo also ich habe im Moment einen Netgear Router mit 4Port-Switch. Da wollte ich mal wissen ob es sowas auch mit eingebautem Gigabit-Switch gibt, da beide meine Rechner 1000mbit Netzwerkkarten drinhaben, der Router aber nur bis 100mbit geht. Und wäre der eher sündhaft teuer also so 200-300€ oder noch ertragbare 100-150€ ?


----------



## Sinac (28. Dezember 2004)

Warum nimmst du keinen vernünftigen Gigabit Switch und hängst den Router da mit ran?
Wenns sowas gibnt findest du es bestimmt im INet, denke aber mal die sind recht teuer.
Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## MCIglo (28. Dezember 2004)

Das rentiert sich eh nicht.
Dieses ganze gbit-gequatsche bei Client-PCs ist reines Marketing. Über die Shares bekommst du eh nur etwa 7MB/s. Und bei FTP z.B. würdest du rein rechnerisch mit gbit 125MB/s bekommen. Das macht aber keine normale (S-)ATA-Platte mit. Die 12,5MB über 100mbit reichen doch da völlig aus.


----------



## Sinac (28. Dezember 2004)

MCIglo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das rentiert sich eh nicht.
> Dieses ganze gbit-gequatsche bei Client-PCs ist reines Marketing. Über die Shares bekommst du eh nur etwa 7MB/s. Und bei FTP z.B. würdest du rein rechnerisch mit gbit 125MB/s bekommen. Das macht aber keine normale (S-)ATA-Platte mit. Die 12,5MB über 100mbit reichen doch da völlig aus.


 Ja, das kommt noch dazu


----------



## TobGod (28. Dezember 2004)

Ich muss aber oft große Datenmengen hin und her, und das dauert bei 5gb schonmal 20-30Minuten. Naja dann lass ich das wohl lieber. Also hat 1000mbit 7mb/s und 100mbit 12,5mb/s ? Hört sich unlogisch an, aber ich glaubs euch mal :suspekt:


----------



## MCIglo (28. Dezember 2004)

Nein, hast du etwas falsch Verstanden.
Beim Transfer über Shares bekommst du auch in einem 100mbit-LAN nur 7MB/s, was 56mbit entspricht. Obwohl also NIC und Kabel deutlich mehr können, wird das ganze vom System ausgebremst. Du solltest bei solchen Datenmengen eher auf FTP stzen, denn dann bekommst du mit deinen 100mbit -12,5MB/s. 5GB überträgst du dann in ~8min


----------



## TobGod (28. Dezember 2004)

1.Was sind "Shares" ?
2.Was is ein "NIC" ?
3.Wie meinste das "auf FTP setzen", wie mache ich das denn ?


----------



## Sinac (28. Dezember 2004)

Shares = Dateifreigaben
NIC = Netzwerkkarte
FTP = File Transfer Protokoll, ein Protokoll zur Übertragung von größeren Datenmengen in TCP/IP Netzen.


----------



## TobGod (28. Dezember 2004)

Ich meine wie ich meinen Rechner auf FTP so umstelle, das das schneller wird  !? Was brauch ich dafür und wie mach ich es ?


----------



## Sinac (28. Dezember 2004)

Einen FTP-Server.


----------



## MCIglo (28. Dezember 2004)

G6 WarFTPD
Reicht für private Zwecke völlig aus und ist kostenlos


----------



## qball (28. Dezember 2004)

Oder nutzt Direct Connect. Bremst zwar das komplette System aus, lüppt aber verdammt schnell !


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (30. Dezember 2004)

Aus reinem Interesse: Wenn ich zwei NAS Geräte habe und diese über einen Gigabitswitch verbunden sind und ich Daten zwischen diesen Geräten transferiere, könnte ich dann mehr aus der Gigabitverbindung herausholen.

Gr33ts
Witti


----------



## Oliver Gringel (30. Dezember 2004)

5-Port Gigabit Switches bekommst du mittlerweile ab ca. 75€ (für kleine private Netzwerke geeignet) in jedem guten Online-Shop.


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (30. Dezember 2004)

75,-- sind auch bereits etwas hoch. Der GS605 von Netgear ist bereits ab 57,-- zu haben. 

Gr33ts
Witti


----------

